# how to fix memory.dll problem



## hakojako (Nov 13, 2006)

since i got battlefield 2142 iv been getting these memory.dll problem...it says"memory.dll: sanity check:block size -120614950 (2945.73MB)doesnt seem sane" and i havent been able to fix it.. i cleared my temp folder..i increased my page file size..iv re-installed the game more then a dozen times.. has anyone have this probem before in the passed and has found a fix?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

This any help?


> OCCT and prime95 stable for like 13 hrs (a64 3000 venice). Memtest stable overnight.
> This rig has been rock solid except for this game but with any BF launch I almost expect a huge amount of bugs. I've read several posts on this memory.dll error so far but no solutions.
> 
> Since this game looks to be using pretty much the same exact engine as BF 2 you would think it would be a mature stable engine by now. I guess not.
> ...


Taken from here.. post # 23 ;http://www.quartertothree.com/game-talk/showthread.php?t=30247

Also a recommendation to set your resolution to one the game supports.. ??? Still looking.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also.. Did you download it or get the CD?

It seems many blame a poor installer that comes with the downloaded ones.. (from EA or even the Demo) 

Wow, the more I read the more people I see with the same error... 
Some just give up... Sorry, but I haven't found a definite solve for this yet.. 
One guy said the original worked but as soon as it's patched the error shows.. 

???? I'm lost... ???


----------



## hakojako (Nov 13, 2006)

yea...i havent found a answer yet either i donno what causes it. this isnt a old problem in the commuinity of bf ppl from bf2 have had this problem.
i bought it from a local Game Stop.pre-ordered it back in June...so im gessing maybe the disc it self is messed..but one time i got one map to work and then they worked but i had to uninstall it... and now right back where i was when i first got it


----------



## chriscomputers (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I have been I think through every forum on the net dealing with this game and battlefield 2142 crashing. I have tried everything from deleting folders, registry entries, reinstalling, OS reinstall, and bug fixes. The customers PC I had this problem with was on a 3800X2 dual core athlon system with 1GB of memory and a 7600GT video card. The two errors I was having was first, the game just flat out was not starting, just booting for a bit and then back to desktop. The other error I would get was some stupid Sanity Memory error which would happen half way through booting into a map which didn't make any sense because the memory was good. I found a solution. I installed windows 2000 pro instead of windows XP. After installing windows 2000 all errors I once had with this game were non existent. I installed the games and the current packages and everything just worked. Not sure why this works with windows 2000 for me and not XP. Thought I let everyone know.


----------

